# Aylestone And District Working Mens Club Jan 2011



## MD (Jan 30, 2011)

I cant find much history on this place only that it closed as a WMC became a wedding venue then became a Caribbean style bar.. it used to have stunning stained glass windows but they are long gone, so when a small window of opportunity became available myself Goldie ,Mr sam and Nobodygirl went for a look we were just in time too as 2 days later the place is sealed again




Aylestone And District Working Mens Club by Matt "M.D" Allen, on Flickr





Bar by Matt "M.D" Allen, on Flickr




Beer  by Matt "M.D" Allen, on Flickr




your break by Matt "M.D" Allen, on Flickr




dance hall by Matt "M.D" Allen, on Flickr


​


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice pics mate, it was an excellent evenings exploring


----------



## King Al (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks remarkably untrashed for a bar!! great pics MD


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 30, 2011)

crackin sploor good to get out again and comedy exit lol lol


----------



## killergibbo (Jan 31, 2011)

been there afew days ago.....my younger years were spent here while with my grandma while she was playing bingo lol....brought back alot of memorys.....gd report


----------



## LucasKenna (Apr 20, 2011)

This is only down the road for me, pm sent.


----------

